# Recommend a spokeshave?



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a good, affordable spokeshave?


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Criteria?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a couple of Stanley adjustable ones. I'm not wild about them
but they cut okay. I like the old-fashioned ones with the tanged
blade… I just have one little one like that but the low cutting angle
is much more like a fine little drawknife than the iron-body shaves with
the iron bedded like a bench plane.

I think you can get some traditional Asian ones from Lee Valley and
other sources.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Criteria? It has to be able to do spokeshavey stuff. 

Actually, I have some hickory and am think about making a new handle for an old hammer (I know it's to buy one, but making one seems like fun).


----------



## JSilverman (Mar 31, 2011)

I have the Lee Valley/Veritas spokeshaves and their low angle version. All 4 of them perform very well. I have used them on a number of chair projects and really like the feel of them in use and their performance. I have some older Stanleys but prefer the LV versions.

I have also be considering a Dave's shave wooden spokeshave but at $100 or so it is not inexpensive (nor do I consider it overpriced at all). Finally, Hock just released a new spokeshave that looks interesting but I have never seen one in person or used it (yet).


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can get these Chinese ebony ones from Japan Woodworker:

http://www.japanwoodworker.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&mimid=11D472ABE7K5S9MPSN343EG4XDVLQWZI&pf_id=98.104.2033&dept_id=13623\

Better Chinese irons are laminated like the Japan irons.


----------



## cellophane (Jul 14, 2011)

You can pick up an old Record or Stanley on eBay as well. They range in price from $0.99 to a couple hundred. For $0.99 (about $10 after shipping) you can afford to buy a couple and see what you like. If you don't like one just resell it.

I've used a Record that was about 12" end to end and a Stanley that was palm sized. I liked the Stanley more but there were a number of factors in that.


----------



## Smile_n_Nod (Jan 20, 2011)

Are there any particular models of old Stanley or Record spokeshaves that are worth buying (as users, not as collectibles)?


----------



## BobE (Apr 26, 2010)

I like straight handles. Those gull wings are useless unless you plan to spokeshave a large flat surface and need the hand clearance. I've also never been very fond of the blade adjustments on spokeshaves.
So, I like the #52's the best, #152's would be a close second. The #151's are probably the easiest to find, they seem to have been the most popular.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Brett, the spokeshave pictured here is the Stanley 51. These have a flat sole. There is a similar model which has a curved sole, the 52. I have both of these and they are nice tools. Best part is they can be had for a dime a dozen. They are easy to tune and easy to use. Hock makes replacement blades for them if you want a better blade or need to replace one. Record makes the same type of spokeshave and I believe they use the same numbering system. There are also ones with model number 151 which are made of malleable iron instead of cast iron, which won't break if you drop them on a concrete floor. Make sure you have a good sharp blade in them. You can also find all kinds of the wooden type (check my projects to see one). Lee Valley sells a kit so you can make your own. Lot's of fun and a nice tool when you are done.


----------



## JSilverman (Mar 31, 2011)

paratrooper
did you ever look at either the Dave's shaves kit or the Hock kit to see how they compare to the LV one you made (which looks gorgeous by the way- great job)

thanks
Jeff


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I have the Lee Valley spokeshaves and they are great!


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

JSilverman, I have his page bookmarked  Dave's Shaves are gorgeous, I just never scraped the money together to buy one. Didn't know Hock had a kit, I will check that out.


----------



## bonobo (Oct 8, 2012)

Sorry to bump this old topic up but if anyone is looking for a good, affordable spoke shave, I think the wooden ones sold by Lee Valley as "contour planes" are excellent. I think they're the same as the Chinese ones that Loren suggested but look like rosewood and are half the price.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/Wood/page.aspx?p=46321&cat=1,41182,46334&ap=1

Hone them good and they seem to hold an edge forever. I've had mine for about a year and love them.


----------

